# mitsu FG434



## Lawn Pro Enterprises (Apr 8, 2003)

Just wanted to say that my mitsu FG434 4X4 just past 250000 miles and i have had no problems yet . Its 13 years old original clutch been through 1 set of brakes and normal maint i tow and haul plow snow .It got 14mpg new and gets 14mph 13 years later also it cost me $30000 new with the plow and dump body installed . I just bought a 2003 FG434 with a auto trans for $32000 with the body and plow installed now thats value in a vehicle . oh yea the new truck has power windows locks ac and cruse control all standard lets see GM FORD or DODGE beat that


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

They are great trucks.Only things I have heard is the front frame isn't the strongest,and can't get bent up if plowed hard.I am actually looking into buying one (or more),if I can get a good deal on them.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2004)

I have been installing plows on the Mitsus for a few years now. I've done FG's, FE's, and FH's. You need to make sure you stick with a make like BOSS or Fisher who make specific kits for these trucks(FG only). The 2 wheel drive models need to have the undercarriages fabricated. We gusset ours back about a foot and heavily reinforce the framework to protect the frame. Installed properly these trucks can push a bunch of snow.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey Lawnpro. Where in Syracuse are you. I wouldn't mind taking a look at your Mitsu. I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

LPE,
Do you have any pictures of your FG? I have 4 F350 4X4's with plows and a izusu NPR with a Aircub sweeper on it and want to buy a cabover for plowing and sanding. I see you have had good luck with yours. I am trying to gather any information I can about them. I can/t e-mail you without an address. Here is mine if you could find the time [email protected] 
Thanks

Dwan


----------

